# NAME MY MAGGOTS!



## ellroy

Hi Guys,

I bought half a pint of lively maggots last night but my wife is not too fond of them so I have bought them to work with me. As the little fella's are gonna be sharing my desk for the next few days a certain amount of man/maggot bonding is inevitable so I thought I'd give them names. Obviously I can't name all 478 of them myself so I'm offering you guys the opportunity to name them. I had even considered an adoption scheme like they do in zoo's where I would send you pictures of your maggot with a monthly newsletter on his progress....however I wouldn't want any of you to get attached to your riggly little buddy then have to send your first newsletter featuring graphic images of your newly emerged fly having his face chewed off by one of my mantids! I guess I could always give you the chance to beg for your maggots life........ :?

Bring on those names......

Thanks for your help fello maggoters,

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave

Englebert


----------



## ellroy

Good choice Dave....I'll pick you out a nice one.

Also, as a special introductory offer to my very first maggot-namer....I will honour you by naming one after you!

Maggot 1. Englebert

Maggot 2. PseudoDave

and I'm gonna bagsy maggot 3 as Marvin!

Maggot 3. Marvin


----------



## PseudoDave

lmao


----------



## garbonzo13

Philogene :wink:


----------



## ellroy

Nice one.....did you make that up?!?

Maggot 4. Philogene

Thanks Garbonzo!


----------



## Obie

Maggie  ...seems like a good name for a maggot.


----------



## ellroy

Maggot 5. Maggie

Good call Obie.....jeez....yours is a fat one!


----------



## infinity

omg this is weird...although i can't help smiling  

erm...

Bruce / Spike / Ian  (the smallest one) / Xavier / Jonah or Ahab (cos it's gonna get eaten eventually) / SQUISHY!!!

ok, 6 is my lucky number so there's my 6... but if i can only have one I want SQUISHY


----------



## ellroy

The story so far......

Maggot 1. Englebert

Maggot 2. PseudoDave

Maggot 3. Marvin

Maggot 4. Philogene

Maggot 5. Maggie

Maggot 6. Squishy

Some other good suggestions their infinity, I think I'll save some of them for when I have kids.....maybe not Ian the micro maggot though (You two must be close?!?!). Squishy is all yours though....Aww....he's sniffy Philogene's butt!


----------



## ellroy

Aww man.....they stink!!!!

Please include your names and address so I can post them to you!!!


----------



## yen_saw

LOL, i need pupae!! so i will name your maggot "WannabePupa"


----------



## ellroy

Maggot 7. Wannabepupa

Cheers Yen! At this rate all the stinky little blighters are gonna have names before they meet the big mantis in the sky!


----------



## Ian

dam jon, you bought my genetalia into the convo again, lmao!

1.Babs

2. Janet

3. Moria

4.Jonanne

4.Esther

5.Graham

6.Joice

7.Gill

8.Agatha

 

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

Eggbert 8)


----------



## PseudoDave

Theodore and Marylin mon-maggot


----------



## Samzo

lmao


----------



## Macano

Please name one in honor of my boss, Ralph. :lol:


----------



## Samzo

> Please name one in honor of my boss, Ralph. :lol:


You then gunna get a mantis to rip it apaert? lol


----------



## Brandon

Maggio  ?


----------



## garbonzo13

:lol: Ellroy I did not make it up, I work with a guy named Philogene. :twisted:


----------



## Peloquin

How about Bert?


----------



## Joe

i wanna name one  how about JD?


----------



## ellroy

Well things are rolling along nicely.......

Maggot 1. Englebert

Maggot 2. PseudoDave

Maggot 3. Marvin

Maggot 4. Philogene

Maggot 5. Maggie

Maggot 6. Squishy

Maggot7. BabsJanetMoriaJonanneEstherGrahamJoiceGillAgatha (Courtesy of greedy Ian who wanted to name them all!.....after his family memebers apparently.....bit of a mouthful now eh Ian?!)

Maggot 8. Eggbert (Thanks Samzo!)

Maggot 9. Theodore

Maggot 10. Marylin mon-maggot (More classics from Dave!)

Maggot 11. Ralph (After Macanos boss......sadly this one was crushed when I put the lid back on....oops!)

Maggot 12. Maggio (Very original Brandon!)

Maggot 13. Bert (For sheer lack of imagination I shall award Peloquin and honourable maggot mention!)

Maggot 14. Peloquin (Are you the only one who remembers Nightbreed?!?!  )

Maggot 15. JD (I'll pickle that one Joe)

In more sombre news.....due to a lack of flies I had to sacrifice one of the little guys before he reached his prime.....the unlucky maggot was............Pseudodave!!! Sorry man....if it helps, he put up a good fight 

In memorium: Pseudodave and Ralph 14.09.2005-15.09.2005


----------



## DMJ

How bout naming one Eros(after the US breeder) cause they're more than likely the same size....that smurf!


----------



## ellroy

Never met the guy but take your word for it DMJ

Maggot 16. Eros


----------



## DMJ

LOL Sweet! hes Exotic-Mantis on the forum...always crying bout eastcoast westcoast lol. Well just like I told him..hes a maggot!


----------



## ellroy

Oh I see......

[SIZE=8pt]Ellroys maggot empire would like to make it clear that the naming of individual maggots does not necessarily reflect the views of the empire!!![/SIZE]


----------



## PseudoDave

My maggot is not dead (erm...yeah), he was chosen by 'the one' to show the rest of the maggots the path to maggot-topia... via a mantids (or other elite predators) rectal cavity...


----------



## Ian

well...I would like to recieve a pix of my maggot...please dont keep me waiting  

What a great bunch o names  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo

> LOL Sweet! hes Exotic-Mantis on the forum...always crying bout eastcoast westcoast lol. Well just like I told him..hes a maggot!


lol hes a wannabe gangsta heh


----------



## garbonzo13

LOL Pseudodave. Hey Ellroy how about Sir Harry Ariola? I see you only have 15 out of 477, (without PseudoDave ) :lol: . So Ian could technically have all those names seperatly, don't ya think :wink: .


----------



## Ian

yay


----------



## ellroy

17. Sir Harry Ariola.....our most prestigious maggot yet!

You see, the thing is.....if I go letting Ian have his 9 names it'll go to his head and I'll come back tomorrow to a list of 400 names! Technically he'd have bigger shares in the maggot empire than I do....I can't risk it man!


----------



## Samzo

lol i still think eggbert is the best of the bunch


----------



## Ian

okay....im not fussed, lol

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## garbonzo13

:lol: Ellroy. I tried Ian :wink: .


----------

